# Freshman Initiation



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Last day of school was today at Barbers Hill and freshman initiation has started already. So, I just had to post a picture of my little 9th grader and part of his initiation.....


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

I didn't think they still did that. That hair-do looks good!!! I still remember mine. Good times. Tell your son good luck and enjoy his times at "The Hill"


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nothing some VO5 wont fix


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I think i would of had a black eye to go along with that new hair cut


----------

